# (SOLVED)-Synaptics double tap without hal?

## FizzyWidget

Under hal this would be done by adding a line to one of the config files, seeing as i have updated to xorg 1.10.1 this does not require hal, and after follow the sticky to migrate i have lost this option.

I'm guessing its a rather simple thing i have over looked, can anyone offer some advise?

----------

## champ

Try putting this in xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "synaptics-all"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Option "TouchpadOff" "0"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

```

I am not sure if this will work as I turned off the tap feature (which I find annoying), but it might be helpful.

See man synaptics for other options.

----------

## keenblade

Here is my synaptics part from xorg.conf which has double tap enabled:

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "synaptics touchpad"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "synaptics"

# Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap

        Option "MaxTapMove" "200"

# Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge

          Option "VertEdgeScroll" "0"

# Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging along the botom edge

          Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "0"

# Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

          Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

# Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

          Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"

# If on, circular scrolling is used

          Option "CircularScrolling" "0"

          Option "LockedDrags" "1"

          Option "PalmDetect" "1"

          Option "TapButton1" "1"

          Option "TapButton2" "2"

          Option "TapButton3" "3"

          Option "RTCornerButton" "2"

EndSection

```

----------

## VoidMage

'Option "SHMConfig" "on"' on recent xserver versions is obsolete.

----------

## keenblade

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 'Option "SHMConfig" "on"' on recent xserver versions is obsolete.

 

Thanks, I did not know. Now two line less complicated. I removed option in my previous post.

----------

## FizzyWidget

Thanks keenblade and VoidMage, works fine now  :Smile: 

----------

